# My dog is not pooping, new to raw.



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

It's been almost a little over a week since we started raw and I think my dog has only pooped like twice. He's a 12 yr old lab. Does not act uncomfortable in any way shape or form. I have been giving him the proenzymes. I have laid off on the bones. Anyway, when do I know that I need to do something. I'm afraid to even tell my vet that I switched him to raw because the practice is soooooooooo against it. Am I obsessing?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you _think_ he's only gone twice or do you _know_? If he's simply let out into the yard to do his business I'd guess that he's pooping more then you know. Raw poops are smaller and tend to crumble away so you may not notice them.

Dogs definitely poop less on raw but I have a feeling he's gone more then twice . I wouldn't be concerned yet since he's acting normally.

What has he been eating?


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

I started him on turkey. I know he pooped twice for sure, and my 11 yr old son know to watch Simba to see if he poops. He is deaf now and we have to follow him outside. I have given him a few bones which he did really well on. He's so cute. I heard that you should give a little pure pumkin from the can to help w/ both constipation and diarrehea. He's had 2 small doses of the pumpkin. My husband thinks Im nuts, but we all know that by seeing what their poop looks like indicates what could be going on inside.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when you feed him breakfat in the morning, feed a little boneless chicken or turkey.....back off the bone for a few meals....the worst that can happen is he'll get loose stools..

older dogs don't always transition as easily and some transition great...you just never know and you learn to roll with the punches...

how do his poops look? are they solid?


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> when you feed him breakfat in the morning, feed a little boneless chicken or turkey.....back off the bone for a few meals....the worst that can happen is he'll get loose stools..
> 
> older dogs don't always transition as easily and some transition great...you just never know and you learn to roll with the punches...
> 
> how do his poops look? are they solid?




do you suggest feeding raw in the mornings? I usually feed my girls at night when I'm home.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Charged77 said:


> do you suggest feeding raw in the mornings? I usually feed my girls at night when I'm home.


Not sure what you are saying here... do you just feed one meal a day or are you feeding something else in the morning?


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Not sure what you are saying here... do you just feed one meal a day or are you feeding something else in the morning?


I just started raw today, and I've only feed them once.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Twice in a week means he's pooping every 2-3 days for sure - I'm not positive but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing, especially in the first week and if he's acting like he feels well. 

i think you should bypass the pumpkin and just try to adjust with a little less bone and a little more meat for a couple of days and see what happens. But then, if his poop looks good and isn't too hard or too soft, maybe no change is necessary. My dogs will sometimes go 2-3 days without pooping, to no ill effect.

i think feeding at night is good. I think it might help avoid him puking in the mornings, anticipating a morning meal.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby usually poops every day or every other day on raw. Since they dont have to digest all the extra things like dogs that are kibble fed, they use more of what they eat and dont neccessarily have to poop everyday. I wouldnt be concerned yet either.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Twice in a week means he's pooping every 2-3 days for sure - I'm not positive but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing, especially in the first week and if he's acting like he feels well.
> 
> i think you should bypass the pumpkin and just try to adjust with a little less bone and a little more meat for a couple of days and see what happens. But then, if his poop looks good and isn't too hard or too soft, maybe no change is necessary. My dogs will sometimes go 2-3 days without pooping, to no ill effect.
> 
> i think feeding at night is good. I think it might help avoid him puking in the mornings, anticipating a morning meal.


i was going by the fact that the poo is white, not that he pooped twice.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Charged77 said:


> I just started raw today, and I've only feed them once.


some people feed their dogs twice a day and others feed once.

i was advised to feed two meals a day in the beginning and then, if i wanted, feed once per day. 

it's a personal choice.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with magicre. Raw digests way faster than kibble. Ruby got crazy hunger pukes every morning for a week, so it is best to feed twice a day for their systems to get used to it, otherwise they are going to feel really hungry.


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

I feed twice today and the girls acted like they were starving. My smallest one cried and begged all day, so i'll probably stick to feeding her once a day. I haven't had any hunger pukes also, so thats good.


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

See how good raw is, nothing is going out.  

Raw meat is something that is a lot more digestible and usable than kibble your dog is used to. Smaller stools are normal and will be there till you feed him raw. If he's stools look good(not real hard, brittle) than you have nothing to worry about.  If they look brittle and dry, and he keeps trying to poop than you have a problem.

Few tips to speed up his digestion:

-try to make him drink more water (he probably drinks less now then on kibble)

-more exercise if he doesn't get enough

-ground flax seed just put over his meal

-olive oil, a little bit over meat too

-don't take the skin off (if you do)


Try for a few days, it will help.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Charged77 said:


> I feed twice today and the girls acted like they were starving. My smallest one cried and begged all day, so i'll probably stick to feeding her once a day. I haven't had any hunger pukes also, so thats good.


Not sure how big your smaller dog is, and I'm not expert by any means but I've read several times that small dogs should be fed at least twice a day. Little dogs have a harder time with eating once, i think.

I feed my 10 pound dog three times a day - maybe overkill, but she gets so focused on food if her tummy is empty that every time someone takes a step toward the kitchen she zooms in and sits by her bowl.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a pug and a corgi mix and i feed both twice a day.

i've tried to get them to once a day feedings because then they could have bigger pieces of protein, etc....

but, they puke. and not just for a week.

and i hate yellow puke.

so i feed them twice a day. they're happy. my rugs are happy.


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

xellil said:


> Not sure how big your smaller dog is, and I'm not expert by any means but I've read several times that small dogs should be fed at least twice a day. Little dogs have a harder time with eating once, i think.


That's true, but not just with little dogs. Feeding twice a day reduces the risk of stomach torsion. Stomach becomes overloaded if dog eats all of his daily food at once and increases the risk of dispositioning.

Dogs prone to torsion(like boxers, doberman, etc.) should always be fed twice a day. 

However, the risk of stomach torsion is always lower on natural foods than on kibble(which burden stomach a lot more(since stomach needs water for degrading kibble and so on)).


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

My 60 lbs dogs get feed twice a day and my boston is 20lbs i was feeding twice a day. When i feed my boston once a day she didn't seem to cry as much, but if its better to feed twice i'll switch. I just can't stand her crying all the time, it drives me crazy.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i have a pug and a corgi mix and i feed both twice a day.
> 
> i've tried to get them to once a day feedings because then they could have bigger pieces of protein, etc....
> 
> ...


Yeah, the same happens whenever I try switching Sophie to once a day meals. So she just eats twice, no big deal. The other dogs eat once a day but occasional get a small snack later.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Simba is 59lbs. The charts say I should feed him about 1 1/2lbs/day. Does that sound about right? How much do you feed your 60lb dog? Simba is an old lab maybe 13 yrs old. New to raw, but pooping no problem now.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a little late to the discussion, but I just wanted to reassure. Sonya didn't poop for 4 days after I switched, I panicked, went to vet, they did an enema, the vets freaked out since they never saw hard white poop before, lol! Anyways, it was really no big deal, sometimes they don't poop for a while if they don't need to!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> ...the vets freaked out since they never saw hard white poop before, lol!


Hahahaha that cracked me up! OMG! WHITE POOP!


----------

